# Meal ideas gaining weight.



## fedupuk (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi everyone my name is Ian and i have IBS-D and i want some ideas for meals and maybe recipes and snacks, I go to the gym as well as doing MMA training and i am having a hard time gaining weight with this silly syndrome and i was just wandering if people could help me as i am trying to get a balanced diet with a carb/protein/fat ratio but also IBS friendly and low FODMAP i find this difficult to up my portions and i am looking to eat 5-6 meals a day i am also considering meal replacement shakes (maybe whey isolate if i can handle or rice protein) but i would much rather want to be able to get my nutrition and so on from my food and meals.Thanks for reading and i hope there is someone out there that can hep i am very desperate as i am just losing weight and i really do not want to quit MMA or strength training as it is what keeps my mind positive and stress levels down and i also love it







thanks again.*EDIT*I am looking to eat around 3200 calories a day to gain weight as i am needing 2776 to maintain my weight.


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm a hardcore kettlebeller, and I feel your pain. I shoot for 25/25/50 for protein/fat/carb calorie intakes and it can be a struggle to not go way over on fat or carbs.Good protein shake options for me have been Jay Robb Egg White protein powder. I used to get the chocolate kind and mix it with rice milk and some iced coffee and it was really yummy, but the chocolate and vanilla contain inulin, which is a FODMAP food. However, the unflavoured variety is FODMAP-free, and it dissolves much better than any other type I've tried.Eggs are a great option for good quality protein calories, just watch that you don't have more than one or two yolks a day or you're getting too much cholesterol. I like to make a breakfast sandwich with 2 egg whites, udi's gluten-free bread, prosciutto or ham, and a slice of rice-based cheese. Great way to start the day.Almonds work well for me but others have issues with them because of the fiber content. Nuts in general are great, and obviously chicken, pork, fish, and other protein foods are your friend. Deli meat is hard to find without FODMAPs, but not impossible. Check to see if there is a house-roasted turkey breast option, it usually doesn't have the additives that the prepackaged kind does. Go for high quality and you won't go wrong.I also keep canned tuna at my desk at work to have with rice crackers for a little snack. I eat about 5-6 small meals a day, and since I'm a short gal and I'm trying to keep a slim figure I average between 1500-1900 calories a day depending on if I go to the gym or not. Snacks are usually oatmeal with banana, berries and coconut milk yogurt, cereal, a handful of nuts, or some crackers/chips. I eat a solid breakfast, lunch, and dinner as well.My blog has some recipes and product info, but I got really busy and haven't updated it in forever. Http://www.happytummyhappylife.blogspot.comGood luck!


----------



## fedupuk (Nov 23, 2011)

whiterose1713 said:


> I'm a hardcore kettlebeller, and I feel your pain. I shoot for 25/25/50 for protein/fat/carb calorie intakes and it can be a struggle to not go way over on fat or carbs.Good protein shake options for me have been Jay Robb Egg White protein powder. I used to get the chocolate kind and mix it with rice milk and some iced coffee and it was really yummy, but the chocolate and vanilla contain inulin, which is a FODMAP food. However, the unflavoured variety is FODMAP-free, and it dissolves much better than any other type I've tried.Eggs are a great option for good quality protein calories, just watch that you don't have more than one or two yolks a day or you're getting too much cholesterol. I like to make a breakfast sandwich with 2 egg whites, udi's gluten-free bread, prosciutto or ham, and a slice of rice-based cheese. Great way to start the day.Almonds work well for me but others have issues with them because of the fiber content. Nuts in general are great, and obviously chicken, pork, fish, and other protein foods are your friend. Deli meat is hard to find without FODMAPs, but not impossible. Check to see if there is a house-roasted turkey breast option, it usually doesn't have the additives that the prepackaged kind does. Go for high quality and you won't go wrong.I also keep canned tuna at my desk at work to have with rice crackers for a little snack. I eat about 5-6 small meals a day, and since I'm a short gal and I'm trying to keep a slim figure I average between 1500-1900 calories a day depending on if I go to the gym or not. Snacks are usually oatmeal with banana, berries and coconut milk yogurt, cereal, a handful of nuts, or some crackers/chips. I eat a solid breakfast, lunch, and dinner as well.My blog has some recipes and product info, but I got really busy and haven't updated it in forever. Http://www.happytummyhappylife.blogspot.comGood luck!


Hey this was amazing thank you also if you can think of anything else or can point me to some more recipes that would alot thank you so much this helped me quite alot


----------



## Koz (Aug 7, 2012)

I've lost around 16 pounds in 2 months since my diagonis in July and i need to gain wait. I started with violent vomiting, so now im thinking subconciously if i dont eat i dont vomit, but I need around the same calories as you. I havent tried anything but i think a protien shake once or twice aday, and another snack through out the day, and then your regular meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner) hope it helps and let me know how it works!


----------



## fedupuk (Nov 23, 2011)

Koz said:


> I've lost around 16 pounds in 2 months since my diagonis in July and i need to gain wait. I started with violent vomiting, so now im thinking subconciously if i dont eat i dont vomit, but I need around the same calories as you. I havent tried anything but i think a protien shake once or twice aday, and another snack through out the day, and then your regular meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner) hope it helps and let me know how it works!


Hey i lost 14 pounds over all now i have managed to stay the same weight for around 1 year now but it is rerally hard to gain weight no matter how much i try to eat it just doesn't seem to be enough i have been using this amazing website to count my calories www.myfitnesspal.com but i just cant seem to reach the 3000 calories needed seems really hard but the day i hit the 3000 easy i am just going to stick to that plan for aslong as i can haha good luck to you i hope we find a good diet plan and meal plan soon


----------



## fedupuk (Nov 23, 2011)

Bumping this up as im still in need of help i gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks then had an attack and lost it all again


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

fedupuk said:


> Bumping this up as im still in need of help i gained 4 lbs in 2 weeks then had an attack and lost it all again


What does a typical day of eating look like for you? Maybe based on that I could come up with some ways to bump up the calories.


----------



## fedupuk (Nov 23, 2011)

whiterose1713 said:


> What does a typical day of eating look like for you? Maybe based on that I could come up with some ways to bump up the calories.


Breakfast: banana, Porridge oats, dry toast (white)Snack: normally ill have a flapjack but i have to make sure it does not contain glucose syrup or ill have something like thatLunch: quinoa and tuna or rice and chicken breast or chicken sandwichessnack banana, 2 rice cakes, chicken or turkey slice and a glass of juice (glucose free)dinner: turkey or chicken steaks with potato or something like that to side it withsnack: normally whatever i fancy here but with in moderation so it doesnt trigger mei am not sure if i tolerate nuts at all i havnt tried so i will by some soon and see also i have been drinking lots more water 8 glasses a day which i never used to do and im starting to think the water just isnt getting absorbed rather than it being my diet as i get the loose BMs but without the abdominal pain that used to come before hand which is weird so maybe i need to find some supplements to aid or heal my digestive system


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

fedupuk said:


> Breakfast: banana, Porridge oats, dry toast (white)Snack: normally ill have a flapjack but i have to make sure it does not contain glucose syrup or ill have something like thatLunch: quinoa and tuna or rice and chicken breast or chicken sandwichessnack banana, 2 rice cakes, chicken or turkey slice and a glass of juice (glucose free)dinner: turkey or chicken steaks with potato or something like that to side it withsnack: normally whatever i fancy here but with in moderation so it doesnt trigger mei am not sure if i tolerate nuts at all i havnt tried so i will by some soon and see also i have been drinking lots more water 8 glasses a day which i never used to do and im starting to think the water just isnt getting absorbed rather than it being my diet as i get the loose BMs but without the abdominal pain that used to come before hand which is weird so maybe i need to find some supplements to aid or heal my digestive system


I think the juice may be a danger area, try cutting that out and see if it helps with the loose BMs.I would suggest adding eggs and ham and some nondairy cheese to your breakfast routine. Read the label carefully on the ham, many commercial hams contain honey but not all, you just have to look. That right there can add 300-400 calories.For your snack, try sesame seed butter (not a nut) on gluten free bread or rice cakes with the banana.At lunch you could have tuna or chicken salad with some good quality mayo on gluten free bread or pita and a side of cherry tomatoes.A quick and protein-packed dinner is a fried rice dish using quinoa instead of rice. Make a batch of plain steamed quinoa the day before and put it in the fridge. For dinner, chop carrots, red bell pepper, and celery into small cubes. Dice up some leftover chicken/turkey/pork, and scramble an egg in a bowl. In a big wok or large frying pan, heat up some canola oil over high heat and add the veggies. Stir frequently for a few minutes until beginning to soften and brown, add the cooked meat and stir to mix thoroughly. Move everything off to the side, add the egg to the empty space, and scramble the egg. Mix everything back together and add 1/4 cup soy sauce to the pan, then 2 cups of cooked quinoa. Blend thoroughly and allow to cook until the bottom of the pan seems dry and the liquid is absorbed. Top with sliced scallions (green onion, green part only) and enjoy!


----------



## fedupuk (Nov 23, 2011)

whiterose1713 said:


> I think the juice may be a danger area, try cutting that out and see if it helps with the loose BMs.I would suggest adding eggs and ham and some nondairy cheese to your breakfast routine. Read the label carefully on the ham, many commercial hams contain honey but not all, you just have to look. That right there can add 300-400 calories.For your snack, try sesame seed butter (not a nut) on gluten free bread or rice cakes with the banana.At lunch you could have tuna or chicken salad with some good quality mayo on gluten free bread or pita and a side of cherry tomatoes.A quick and protein-packed dinner is a fried rice dish using quinoa instead of rice. Make a batch of plain steamed quinoa the day before and put it in the fridge. For dinner, chop carrots, red bell pepper, and celery into small cubes. Dice up some leftover chicken/turkey/pork, and scramble an egg in a bowl. In a big wok or large frying pan, heat up some canola oil over high heat and add the veggies. Stir frequently for a few minutes until beginning to soften and brown, add the cooked meat and stir to mix thoroughly. Move everything off to the side, add the egg to the empty space, and scramble the egg. Mix everything back together and add 1/4 cup soy sauce to the pan, then 2 cups of cooked quinoa. Blend thoroughly and allow to cook until the bottom of the pan seems dry and the liquid is absorbed. Top with sliced scallions (green onion, green part only) and enjoy!


thank you so much for the response helped so much appreciate it


----------

